# Multimaster is this (or the Sonicrafter) worth the $$



## AtlanticWBConst.

*Ta 'Da:* The Dremel Multi-Max for about $99.00 -

http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/07/dremel_multimax_oscillating_to.php


Another discussion: http://www.toologics.com/Reviews/other/More_on_the_Dremel_Multi_Max_Multi_Use_Tool_20081003992.html


----------



## Termite

The Fein MultiMaster is a real joy to use. I have found a number of uses for mine. I could live without it and don't use it all that often, but it is definately the best tool for the job when I do use it. It is incredibly well made. As far as the tool itself goes, you definately get what you pay for. 

Fein's accessories are ridiculously overpriced however. It is disgusting. They cost 4x what they ought to cost.

The Dremel wasn't available when I got my Fein, but it is definately worth some consideration.


----------



## Rehabber

I have used the Multimaster for several years no, it's one of the best tool purchases I have ever made. Scraping up old vinyl flooring is a breeze, trimming existing baseboard or mouldings in place, plunge cuts with no kickbacks, and extremely precise and smooth cuts as well. Plus a detail sander that actually works! Buy one, you won't be sorry. :yes:


----------



## rossl56

Does anyone have the Dremel or Sonicrafter?


----------



## ron schenker

Save your money...just sharpen your chisel and grab the 22 ounce hammer. That'll git er dun




Just kidding..I agree with rehabber, I love mine. As a flooring contractor I really only use it for door casings, jambs, and baseboards but every now and then I find a new use for it:thumbsup:


----------



## mmtool

*Fein Multimaster*

The Fein is definitely worth the price! The price includes ALL of the accessories needed and then some. The Dremel is a less expensive tool and comes with 1 blade and 1 sanding pad. The Dremel is a good tool for misc projects and economical reasons. 
However, if you are looking for more of an industrial tool with longevity, the Fein is definitely the way to go. It is so well built and has been around for 30+ years. The cost will pay for itself in the long run. You cannot go wrong with this tool. The 3 year warranty can't be beat either.
Side note: The Porter Cable profile sander has been discontinued and the Fein is a great substitution, along with a number of other tools it can replace. 

Josh


----------



## DangerMouse

thekctermite said:


> I could live without it and don't use it all that often, but it is definately the best tool for the job when I do use it.


agreed! i have tools i don't use 'every day', but they're nice to own when you NEED them! my drill press and folding, metal-cutting bandsaw come to mind...

DM

...gonna go buy me one of the dremels today i think, i'll let you know how i like it later....


----------



## Termite

I'd just be tickled if the Dremel blades would fit the Fein...But somehow I doubt they'd get away with that. DM, if you buy one I'd love to see a close-up of the blade attachment.


----------



## DangerMouse

can do when i get to town. but of course, don't hold your breath....lol

DM


----------



## ron schenker

thekctermite said:


> I'd just be tickled if the Dremel blades would fit the Fein...But somehow I doubt they'd get away with that. DM, if you buy one I'd love to see a close-up of the blade attachment.


I'm pretty sure I read on the box that they are interchangeable.


----------



## concretemasonry

I have seen the Fein Multimaster all through Europe in the past 20 years. It is highly prized and the most /desired/protected tool on a job. It is definitely not a "toy" like the knock-offs and you can tell the minute you use it.

I don't know about the copy blades (if interchangeable), but they are probably made for the big box mentality that require frequent trips and replacement.

If you abandon quality and workmanship, a sledge and chisel will suffice.


----------



## Termite

concretemasonry said:


> I don't know about the copy blades (if interchangeable), but they are probably made for the big box mentality that require frequent trips and replacement.


I'm sure that's correct, but I do wish there were alternatives to Fein's blades. For their price, I would expect them to be carbide (or gold :wink tipped instead of high-speed steel. 

To Fein's credit, I managed to quickly dull one of their E-cut blades by using it to cut the cedar siding to enlarge a window opening...Not its intended use. I should have been using the HSS semicircular blade they told me. They were kind enough to send me a replacement after I wrote a letter of concern regarding the blade's life span versus cost. They did of course set me straight on using the correct blade for that application.


----------



## ponch37300

termit and everyone else...Here is a link to a post on contractortalk.com about a company that sells blades for fein at 1/4 the cost and according to these people they are better than fein. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/whats-best-undercutter-49228/


----------



## Termite

ponch37300 said:


> termit and everyone else...Here is a link to a post on contractortalk.com about a company that sells blades for fein at 1/4 the cost and according to these people they are better than fein.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/whats-best-undercutter-49228/


Thank you, they are much less expensive...At least $10/blade cheaper. I'll be ordering a blade or two to try out. 

FWIW, the Dremel blades WILL NOT fit the Fein. I saw one at Lowes tonight and it isn't even close to the same. Kinda saw that coming.


----------



## arc2029

*Multimaster*

FYI, you can register to win one for FREE at 

LINK REMOVED
Great DIY site too.


----------



## Leah Frances

I put 300+ Man hours on mine last summer refinishing a porch (lots of gingerbread). Worked like a champ. I've used it alot in demo that required a delicate touch - where my recip saw either wouldn't fit or wouldn't behave.

When my window contractor was here to do my attic windows he spied it and sheepishly asked if he could use it. :laughing:


----------



## Thurman

I have a business doing Household Handyman type work. I've seen the FEIN infomercials and they are impressive. I, along with thousands of others have a limited budget. I checked out the Dremel, and the Rockwell units, my research says stay clear of the Rockwell. I bought the Dremel MultiMaster and have used it only maybe six or so times. I like it, but can't compare it to the FEIN. I've read about blades coming off but so far I've not had this problem. My best project was cutting through 3/4" plywood flooring to replace a bathroom floor from a leaky toilet. It's slower than a skil saw but cuts closer to the walls, and is accurate. Would I recommend it> Yes, it's worth the monies spent. Blades are hard to find around here as HD and Lowe's doesn't seem to order large quanities. On things like this it's too bad we can't go to a store and compare all the available brands/models before buying. Thanks, David


----------



## whmitty

*Fein vs Sonicrafter*

A few weeks ago I purchased a Sonicrafter 31 piece set to give it a go. After only about 4 feet of dry wall cutting I proceeded to attempt to change the blade and the head of the unit was so hot that it was very uncomfortable to hold while spinning the hex key. Also, if you're not especially careful in technique blades often come loose requiring a re-spin with the hex key. Not so good. I called Sonicrafter and they said they had no solution to the problem and to return it if I didn't like it. That I did. I purchased it at Sears online so got a full refund even though I used it some. Subsequently paid the freight for a Fein Multimaster 250Q Select (Quick-In tool switching-very nice). Just gets warm after working hard for a half hour or more, is quieter and much smoother running. Definitely better built. Hot is not good with mechanical devices.

I'm very pleased with the Fein's performance all around although my wallet is now wafer thin. Toolauthority.com had it for $287 and change for the Select model. They make 3 models (Start, Select and Top). The "Top" model is the same tool as the Select but with additional attachments I didn't need. The Start model does not have the Quick-In tool changing feature. It uses a hex key like the Sonicrafter but at least the design makes it less likely the blade will slip. Shop around and with some effort and patience significant price breaks can be found on the Internet for the blades and accessories.

With this tool I'm actually looking forward to those odd-ball situations I always seem to run up against while renovating our home.


----------



## Chemist1961

*Dremel not so Fein*

OK , I have had the Dremel for about 3 weeks. I bought it specifically for a door sill replacement and to try to do cutouts in baseboards and kick plates which I am doing more frequently now with my installation work..

Since I bought it, I have cut out baseboards and kicks with good results along with plywood soffits for enlarged soffit vents and also tried a heat vent in laminate flooring. So it has paid for itself in it's versatility. I also have to replace several door jambs and can really see the benefit in an oscillating tool for that job.

The design of the tool is great and the projects are endless but a 6' cord.... WHAT is up with that????..... this is not a work bench toy this is a carry around the house device so 6' is DUMB. Time will tell as far as durability.

My blades vibrated loose 3 or 4 times and then I torqued them tighter and all is good. 

No good for laminate but the tool performs well elswhere...but I am told there is not good item for laminate, but that job is done.

Perhaps due to blade thickness I find a straight line was hard to cut facing the underside of the 1/4" plywood soffits, but all in all I did appreciate less sawdust flying back and less possibility of slippage at an awkward angle and an unfreinfdly height.

The blades do get hot and I have been told by a Fein user just to let the tool crawl , don't push it and you will get the best results. I tried this and got better results.

Have to say I use good tools because cheap ones let you down when you need them most ansd I didn't relly realisze the usefullness of this tool until I bought it with only the door sill job in mind. Otherwise I would have hunted for a Fein years ago.

All in all I would score the Dremel a 7 out of 10. It's a good household tool for handyman projects save for the cord length but not a serious renovator or tradesman's tool.

I am seriously debating returning to HD due to the cord frustration alone.
If Dremel made a Heavy Duty Pro version with XL cord I think they would have a winner.


----------



## DangerMouse

6'??? that sucks.... i'd replace it with a vacuum cleaner length cord myself.

DM


----------



## Clutchcargo

Bosch has a cordless one too now. I haven't seen it and I don’t need another set of batteries lying around. If you have Bosch cordless already, it might be worth a look.
Home Depot was demo'ing the Dremel. Like the rest of their tools, it seemed very plasticy. I don’t have a good history with Dremel products, I’ve managed to kill all my Dremel tools. 

I can recommend the Sonicrafter. It’s a great tool for when you need to cut in tight spaces. I found a lot of uses for it more than trimming door trim and such. My last use was for nipping off a blade width from cut-out stringers. It has the feel of a decent tool, got a little bit of weight. I haven’t thrown it off the ladder yet, like I seem to do with all my tools, but I bet it would take the fall and keep working. The tool gets quite warm if running it for a length of time.
I hate the case that came with it though. It’s the plastic one, not the bag that it comes with now. There’s never enough room for the cord in the plastic boxes. I bought the lowest end kit because I’m more interested in cutting than sanding and that’s the biggest difference between kits, the number of sheets of sanding paper. I just bought a 3 pack of blades; $35, very reasonable compared to Fein.
It's one of those tools that you don't know you need yet. 

Edit: 
The blade did come loose the first couple of times I used it but now it stays snug. It might have been a break-in type thing.


----------



## whmitty

ClutchCargo:

I'd like to say that your point regarding "break-in" is worth noting regarding the Sonicrafter and perhaps with some patience I'd have gotten past that issue. I'll say this about the Sonicrafter, even though I used it briefly it definitely felt sturdy and the blades seemed on a par with the ridiculously expensive Fein blades. I was doing a project that required attention ASAP so decided to go with the Fein. Perhaps I just got a "lemon".


----------



## Chemist1961

*Dremel Update*

Well the Dremel overheated and shut down while cutting a kick plate this week. Apparently the MM must have a thermal cut off sinced it started up again the next day at HD... and yes I checked the receptacle with another power tool .
I wasn't pushing and it was a only 6" cut in a regular kick, but I had been using it off and on for about 10 minutes prior...
So in frustration I returned the Dremel MM to HD. Meanwhile looking for the CS number on a blade package, I discovered BOSCH owns Dremel and RotoZIP. And the Dremel blade package did make reference to fitting FEIN and BOSCH tools.
I have to say when I called Dremel I was annoyed but then I spoke to a very professional lady named Cindy who was sincere in her interest in my issues and asked if I would register for more feedback as this is a new tool.....She also noted my issues and said that in the US she would dispatch a pickup for tool repair ......sounds like good service. Hopefully they put a longer cord on for starters


----------



## Shamus

I bought the Dremel about 6-7 months ago for commercial work. The first thing I did before I plugged it in was replace the cord. I have been in that habit for years though so no big deal. Nobody makes a tool with a long and good flexable cord anymore.

Anyway, I've had no problems to date and have gone through several blades and about 100 sanding pads. 

As mentioned, with any of the blades, use a delicate touch and don't force the cutting. Seems to work best.


----------



## clintb

Snip


Chemist1961 said:


> And the Dremel blade package did make reference to fitting FEIN and BOSCH tools.


For the Fein uninitiated, that reference on the Dremel blade package is referring to the SuperCut, not the MultiMaster. You'll need to spend upwards of $800 to have the Dremel blades fit on a Fein oscillating tool.

Amazon has the best prices I've seen for Fein blades.


----------



## Chemist1961

Shamus, I agree on the cord , but that would void any warranty and eliminate my option to return if unsuitable. In fact there is an actual plastic tag device on the cord which states do not remove.
While I am not in the habit of testing tools on the job, this one was uncharted water and I have to say as soon as I started using it to open my plywood soffits, the list of possible projects grew exponentially.
I am now debating between the Rockwell and a Fein, unless I see a Dremel Pro Version


----------



## whmitty

*$$ value of Fein/Sonicrafter*

*Chemist1961:*

If you can handle the hex key attachment mode, the seeming tendency for the attachments to come loose (my experience) and the fact that it gets significantly hotter than the Fein then the Sonicrafter, when functioning, seemed to do largely the same job as the Fein. Although I don't know for how long given how hot the attachment head gets. The Fein attachment cost can be reduced by using Google to find non-Fein sources. 

I'm happy with the Fein and it's a special use tool that when needed is for me indispensable. That said, seasoned pros may deem both tools for "wussies". My brother-in-law who is a long-time builder joked about that and I'm not lending it to him unless he begs! I'm just a home renovator gradually doing the whole house so I need any help I can get.


----------



## Chemist1961

The first time I used the tool the blade came loose. After that I torqued it a bit tighter and no issue. Again I didin't push it but I think the heat build up came from binding while cutting partical board in the kick plate of the cabinet. This was only a 6" horizontal cut. Elsewhere it has worked great and made clean cuts, except on my laminate. I have found on linear cuts the blade seems to wander ( perhaps due to thin construction ) without a guide edge ie dragging my hand along a straight edge... and I can cut very straight freehand with most devices

At a quick glance I didn't find any explanation of an overload or overheat shutoff in the manual,which prompted me to believe it was probably fused or had burned out so I took it back to HD the next morning where they plugged it in again.

Still don't like the cord, but most of all I hate the running around when any tool lets me down. I think this is still a decent tool but I would prefer something heavy duty with a longer cord. A MULTIMAX PRO 10' cord version would be a good option. This tool is promoted as being designed for big projects but still feels a bit on the hobby tool side so I'm shopping for Father's day special on something more rugged.


----------



## whmitty

I wonder if it makes any difference that both the Sonicrafter and Dremel Multimax both show angles of oscillation at 1.6 degrees where the Fein shows 3.2 degrees. Intuitively the smaller angles would indicate less chance of a "messy" start to a plunge cut but then once started might take proportionately longer to complete. Also, the Multimax has a 1.5 amp rating whereas the Sonicrafter and Fein both are 2.3 amps. I must say that the Fein's 16' power cord has made it rare that I've had to use an extension cord. The Sonicrafter was OK with a 10' cord. Although very convenient it's not a deal closer if the cord is short.

For me it's whether a given tool does the job I need. If so, I couldn't care less about the brand. One of the best tools I own is a Chinese made $14.95 Harbor Freight 4-1/2 inch angle grinder. In fact my contractor bro-in-law is using it and I have his hoity-toity $100 Bosch grinder sitting in my garage.


----------



## jcalvin

I bought the soniccrafter a couple months ago and love it. I cannot give a good comparison to anything else as I have never tried anything but this one. Of course the blades will get warm, it is just like any other saw blade after use. The only thing I can say about the head getting hot is that possibly the blade wasn't tight enough. I haven't had any problems at all with mine and if it was to go out, I would buy another sonicrafter.


----------



## natb1

*I have the Rockwell Sonicrafter*

I have had the Rockwell Sonicrafter for a few months now. I have already done enough work to make it worth the expense. This tool is constructed very well. I saw the Dremel tool at the hardware store. It is smaller, and doesnt look heavy duty like the Rockwell. I also am weary of "as seen on TV" items, but this tool is worth every penny. It is not a toy. You could hammer in nails with this if you chose to.

This baby can plunge cut like crazy!! :thumbup:

I would highly recommend this tool for working on existing builds. I also have a rotozip, sawzall, cordless circular, various sheers, pipe cutters, and jigsaws. There are many applications where the Rockwell Sonicrafter is the only suitable cutter. I keep on finding more and more applications for it. I recently hung peg board insid my garage, and I neglected to make expansion gaps between the sheets. The weather changed, the boards expanded, an started bowing out. Without this tool I would have had to remove all the nails and rehang them. I got out a straght edge to act as a screed of sorts and removed 1/32 inch of the ends, popped One Row of nails, and all was well.

Paint removing blade does work, if you paint is flakey already.

I need some more blades! Where can I find them?


----------



## whmitty

*Blades for Sonicrafter*



natb1 said:


> .....
> 
> I need some more blades! Where can I find them?


Amazon.com sells them. Additionally, I've read many positive reports by several people using after market blades from http://multiblades.com/sonicrafter.html. They also make blades for the Fein Multimaster which I own and I've purchased a few from them myself.​


----------



## natb1

*Thanks....expensive.*

Thanks! RW9120 was the part number I was looking for. They sure are expensive!


----------



## whmitty

*Fein vs Sonicrafter blade costs*

Count your blessings that they're only $39.98 for three. The corresponding blade for the bloody Fein is $26.90 for ONE! Had I not had so much trouble with the Sonicrafter I purchased having the blades come loose AND wasn't so annoyed with having to deal with a hex key to change and tighten the blades I'd have likely stuck with the Sonicrafter. I think it's quite heavy duty compared to the competing Dremel oscillating tool. Have fun cutting up!


----------



## PaliBob

natb1 said:


> I need some more blades! Where can I find them?


 Here is the Best quality source for after market blades, for both Sonicrafter and for Fein.
http://multiblades.com/
.


----------



## retired guy 60

I have the Multimaster and I find it to be a joy to use. I have never tried the Sonicrafter, Dremel or Harbor Freight versions but there have been some complaints from users of these less expensive tools that the blades are impossible to tighten securely and that the tools overheat. I am at the point where I want quality tools and understand that this comes at a premium.


----------



## natb1

Sonicrafter still working OK. I keep finding more and more applications where any other tool would be unsuitable for the job. Most recently I learned that it cuts through cured liquid nails like butter. 

Additional thoughts after more experience and reading other posts:

1. Yes, on my very first use, the blade did come loose. I tourqued the hex bolt tighter, and it hasnt happened again.
2. The head DOES get hot with periods of uninterrupted usage. This is especially true when you have it on maximum speed, and you perform extended cuts into lumber. This tool is specialized. It is NOT GOOD at removing large amounts of material, like a circular saw. I try NOT to use the tool for 'standard cutting'. I try only to take advantage of its versitility, using other cutting tools where possilble. Speaking of that, anyone have a link to comments on the new circular saw that I 'saw' on TV with Dual/Counter Rotating Blades?
3. I have NO experience with the other brands, but this tool is heavy for its size. The tool body is smaller than my 4" right angle disc grinder, but at least as heavy. I will consider the Fein if my sonicrafter breaks anytime soon, but so far I'm happy with it. If it quit working tomarrow, It would still be worth the price I paid.
4. After locational flexibility on existing construction, I would tout the versatility of materials it can cut. Even though it can cut through nails and screws (I try to avoid if possible), I am mostly impressed with the ease of cutting plastics, adhesives, and all petroleum based products. Where I used to use a box cutter to cut 1 in. styrofoam insulation, I now use the sonicrafter rounded blade. It worlks great on drywall, but doesnt completely replace the box cutter. I found it much easier to follow a screed with the sonicrafter, then with a box cutter.
5. The sonicrafter can *FOLLOW A SCREED* better then any other cutting tool I have used! Regardless of the depth of cut, you can at least make a NEAR PERFECT pre-cut, then follow up with another cutting tool. This feature is SO HELPFULL! Of course this would be true with the other makers, provided you have the rounded blade available.


Ohhh, flush trimming cured 'Great Stuff'....Works Great!


----------



## dbruss

rossl56 said:


> The infomercials look very good, almost too good. The multi (for me) is BIG $$$$$, should I consider the Sonicrafter or is there something else?
> 
> Just bought a house and I have too many projects to list......I will do 85% of the work myself (Kitchen and bathroom remodeling)


Hi, this looks like a thread from a year ago. Maybe these infomercials are put out once a year at X-mas time... 

When reviewing all the threads and quotes, I didn't see anyone that compared the Multimaster to the SoniCrafter, only reviews from people that had one or the other. Does anybody HAVE a comparison? Does one manufacturer have more cost effective blade replacements? Is the quality of the original blades comparable? Soni Crafter is certainly the lessor of an investment. Any comments?


----------



## Kevin M.

dbruss said:


> Hi, this looks like a thread from a year ago. Maybe these infomercials are put out once a year at X-mas time...
> 
> When reviewing all the threads and quotes, I didn't see anyone that compared the Multimaster to the SoniCrafter, only reviews from people that had one or the other. Does anybody HAVE a comparison? Does one manufacturer have more cost effective blade replacements? Is the quality of the original blades comparable? Soni Crafter is certainly the lessor of an investment. Any comments?


I've owned both tools. The primary difference I noticed was in the vibration of the tool. The Multimaster can run for long periods of time with less vibration, which is a real plus. It also has a lever change blade system which is nice. 

The SoniCrafter is a decent tool which cuts good. For most applications it works fine. For production work or large jobs the Multimaster would be a better deal, assuming you have the extra $225.00 or can justify spending the extra.

My 2 cents

Kevin


----------



## whmitty

dbruss said:


> Hi, this looks like a thread from a year ago. Maybe these infomercials are put out once a year at X-mas time...
> 
> When reviewing all the threads and quotes, I didn't see anyone that compared the Multimaster to the SoniCrafter, only reviews from people that had one or the other. Does anybody HAVE a comparison? Does one manufacturer have more cost effective blade replacements? Is the quality of the original blades comparable? Soni Crafter is certainly the lessor of an investment. Any comments?


First let me qualify myself. I am not a professional. Just an inexperienced homeowner remodeling every other room in the old house.

I have also used both the Sonicrafter and the Fein Multimaster. I first bought the Sonicrafter but returned it very quickly. As mentioned elsewhere on this board the Sonicrafter head gets very hot after a very short time at high speed. Almost too hot to comfortably change blades without wearing gloves. It is also substantially noisier and vibrates more than the Fein. The quick blade change feature on the Fein Model 250Q Multimaster was the deal closer for me. I've been doing lots of home remodeling and there were times when no other tool could reach certain spots. Sometimes I'd be changing the direction of the blade very 30 seconds of use. A major pain with the Sonicrafter hex wrench method. Be warned, the bottom of the line Multimaster also uses a hex wrench to change blades. In the cases where I could reach a tight spot with a hand tool it would have taken just too much labor and time without the oscillating tool (be it a Sonicrafter or a Fein).

The Fein manufactured blades are excellent but absurdly expensive. Certain of the blades can be obtained from after market sources. I've saved a bundle and had great experiences with blades from multiblades.com. There are others to be found on the Internet as well.

The bottom line is if you're only going to use it a couple of times a year for very brief periods then save the money and buy the Sonicrafter. If you're into a long project, even if it's only a month or two you'll not regret the investment in the Fein.

Good luck.


----------



## user1007

whmitty said:


> The bottom line is if you're only going to use it a couple of times a year for very brief periods then save the money and buy the Sonicrafter. If you're into a long project, even if it's only a month or two you'll not regret the investment in the Fein.
> 
> Good luck.


:thumbup:In addition to Sonicrafter and Dremel, Craftsman has something out there. My Fein has worked so well for over 5-6 years I am not anxious to change. I don't like their blade prices but some of that is just currency exchange rates too. They work well until just gone though. I should try the aftermarket blades for at least simple stuff I suppose.


----------



## rider

The price of genuine Fein blades has come down dramatically in the last year. Amazon is selling Fein blades for similar prices to what Lowes or Home Depot ask for the Bosch Multi-X attachments (and that comparison is reasonably fair, as they are about the same size blades, the Bosch blades are made in Switzerland, and the Fein blades are mostly made in Germany (some carbide blades are made in Norway)).

It isn't equitable to directly compare the price of a small, Chinese-made Dremel blade to a Fein blade that is longer, perhaps wider, and has many more teeth or a larger grit area, resulting in an understandably more expensive blade to manufacture, and because of the larger area, longer lasting.

There are also numerous options for aftermarket Multimaster blades, but with the big drop in price the Fein blades have seen in the past year, savings can be fairly minimal.


----------



## whmitty

Bosch also has begun offering a battery operated oscillating tool. All these tools became available shortly after the Fein patent ran out. The reviews I've seen on all the various brands of oscillating tools are generally good. The word that comes to mind about the Fein is robust. It just does everything I need done by such a tool in perfect fashion. I don't sell these things either. 

My pitch for using an oscillating tool in general follows:

I definitely believe an oscillating tool (whatever brand) is great for amateurs like myself with all the mistakes we make. It really comes in handy when you screw up some detail late in a project. As in my case finding that the 1" plywood edge of my guest bathroom counter is uneven AFTER setting the top tiles on it with what I thought was a 1/2" overhang under which I was to set the skirt tiles (Doh!). The rough movement required to fix this with a small hand plane or a sharp wood chisel risked chipping or breaking the overhanging edges of the delicate marble tiles already set. Also in my case getting between the edge of the counter, the wall and door trim with a hand plane was impossible while using the chisel risked gouging a hole in the wall next to the end tile. With the oscillating tool using a 7/8" bi-metal blade attached (like a very small hacksaw) I was able to do it handily and with precision.

Some professionals may laugh at such a tool saying many of the tasks can be done with the traditional reciprocating saw, orbital sander, etc. Well perhaps so, but I say why take more time and effort possibly resulting in a sloppy job when an oscillating tool is available? My brother-in-law, a licensed contractor/craftsman, scoffed until he wanted to do detailed wallboard work. I lent it to him and he really appreciated the way he could precisely cut the wallboard smoother than the edge of a new 3x5 gypsum board from Home Depot.


----------



## whmitty

*Great news!*



rider said:


> There are also numerous options for aftermarket Multimaster blades, but with the big drop in price the Fein blades have seen in the past year, savings can be fairly minimal.


I haven't looked at the prices lately but even a month or so back I saw modest reductions in their prices due to the competition. I prefer the Fein blades and when next I start a project and require replacement blades maybe I'll be lucky to have the prices drop even more.:thumbup:


----------



## PaliBob

The best source for Blades that I have found is:
http://multiblades.com/multimasterblades.html

They also have 3" Diamond grit blades and 3" Tungsten Carbide blades 
.


----------



## whmitty

PaliBob said:


> The best source for Blades that I have found is:
> http://multiblades.com/multimasterblades.html
> 
> They also have 3" Diamond grit blades and 3" Tungsten Carbide blades
> .


Agreed. I've used MultiMaster compatible blades from multiblades.com and in my experience their bi-metal and carbide blades equal the quality of the Fein blades and serious money is saved.


----------



## PaliBob

*Interchangable Blades between Brands*

If anybody is looking for interchangeable blades for other brands of oscillating tools here is a handy chart:

http://www.toolsnob.com/

Scroll down to 'Oscillating Tool Accessories'


----------



## TrafficCopSmith

I recently bought a sonicrafter. Out of all of the options, it's the best bang for your buck.


----------



## whmitty

PaliBob said:


> If anybody is looking for interchangeable blades for other brands of oscillating tools here is a handy chart:
> 
> http://www.toolsnob.com/
> 
> Scroll down to 'Oscillating Tool Accessories'


Thank you PaliBob!


----------



## whmitty

TrafficCopSmith said:


> I recently bought a SoniCrafter. Out of all of the options, it's the best bang for your buck.


Although I use the Fein I agree with you regarding the SoniCrafter bang/buck factor. It seems to be the only other oscillating tool that has the same amp/wattage rating (~2 amps or 250 watts) as the Fein. If you can live with the hex wrench/heat/occasional blade loosening issues then it is a great deal. Truth be told, my experience with continued blade loosening while using the SoniCrafter was likely due to over aggressive use of the tool. After heavy use of the Fein MultiMaster I learned that it's best to let it do the work rather than muscling it around.


----------



## Mickey53

Santa was nice this year and brought me a Rockwell Sonicrafter. I put to use on Christmas Day cutting baseboard, 42 inches of wainscoting and then the top trim piece. It worked very well. My only problem was keeping the blade at a 90 degree angle to the work, and not letting it go left or right while cutting. Did have some smoke - probably from not keeping the blade at the proper angle, but no loosening of the blade.


----------



## Jameson1

If any one is going to buy the Rockwell or Dremel tool and not the expensive Fein. then you should look into Harbor Freights Multi tool. I have put this tool under alot of stress and the power is amazing. I did burn through 3 blade the other day cutting out a return air duct but I went through 1 new 3/4 inch oak hardwood floor 1 layer of older oak hardwood floor. 3 layers of tile/laminate. through 2 peices of 1/2 inch plywood. this tool holds its own when it comes to power. and when you burn though a blade and change it, it cuts like butter. I am very impressed with this and at $5.49 a blade on sale you cant beat it. They are normally $7.49 when not on sale. 

unless the Fein blades dont over heat and snap then Harbor Freights tool is the one to buy when your on a budget. and don't get me wrong their power tools are hit or miss, i went through 3 reciprocating saws before investing into a Dewalt.


----------



## speedster1

I've been racking my brain over how to flush cut a piece of basemolding that was one continuous piece that ran behind a door jam. My brother-in-law bought one of the Dremel Max tools and brought it over. Worked incredibly good.


----------



## Handy 1

*multimaster or the sonicrafter*

Love the sonicrafter. Have used it frequently. Replaced asphalt tile floor in bath. Used scraper blade to remove old tile. End cut blade to cut off door jambs. Semi circular blade to remove excess thinset. Made job easier. Would recommend.:thumbup:


----------



## Kevin M.

Jameson1 said:


> If any one is going to buy the Rockwell or Dremel tool and not the expensive Fein. then you should look into Harbor Freights Multi tool. I have put this tool under alot of stress and the power is amazing. I did burn through 3 blade the other day cutting out a return air duct but I went through 1 new 3/4 inch oak hardwood floor 1 layer of older oak hardwood floor. 3 layers of tile/laminate. through 2 peices of 1/2 inch plywood. this tool holds its own when it comes to power. and when you burn though a blade and change it, it cuts like butter. I am very impressed with this and at $5.49 a blade on sale you cant beat it. They are normally $7.49 when not on sale.
> 
> unless the Fein blades dont over heat and snap then Harbor Freights tool is the one to buy when your on a budget. and don't get me wrong their power tools are hit or miss, i went through 3 reciprocating saws before investing into a Dewalt.


I tried my friend's Harbor Freight tool (Chicago) on a recent floor job. It cut great with low vibration. After cutting off several feet of baseboard and numerous door casings the blade did loosen up. No big deal. Overall it worked great. For $39.00 you can buy eight of those for what I paid for my Multimaster. Good tool for the money.

Kevin


----------



## TrafficCopSmith

**deleted**


----------



## franSC

*SonicCrafter Problem*

I bought a soniCrafter a few months ago. It works well for sanding. However, I can't get it to stay together long enough to do a plunge cut. No matter how carefully I seat the blade and tighten the attachment washer and screw, the blade comes loose in about 15 seconds.

Has anyone had a similar problem? Rockwell sent me a new attachment kit. I bought a new blade to assure that the blade opening was not chewed up. That was not the answer. I called Rockwell again and they told me to get some Loctite. Does anyone know if that can that be purchased at Lowes or Home Depot? I think it is worth a try. We used to use it at the company I worked for years ago. We had to pass vibration tests for the DoD.

I am also going to try to determine if the screw is a little bit too long and it gives a false impression that the screw is tight.

If anyone has a suggestion, I would be glad to experiment.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## speedster1

Locktite can be purchased at Lowes. It's in the same section as the superglues/gorilla glues, etc. Although I wouldn't be real happy about that recommendation from Rockwell. Seems like an obvious bandaid.


----------



## TrafficCopSmith

franSC said:


> I bought a sonicrafter a few months ago. It works well for sanding. However, I can't get it to stay together long enough to do a plunge cut. No matter how carefully I seat the blade and tighten the attachment washer and screw, the blade comes loose in about 15 seconds.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar problem? Rockwell sent me a new attachment kit. I bought a new blade to assure that the blade opening was not chewed up. That was not the answer. I called Rockwell again and they told me to get some Loctite. Does anyone know if that can that be purchased at Lowes or Home Depot? I think it is worth a try. We used to use it at the company I worked for years ago. We had to pass vibration tests for the DoD.
> 
> I am also going to try to determine if the screw is a little bit too long and it gives a false impression that the screw is tight.
> 
> If anyone has a suggestion, I would be glad to experiment.
> 
> Thanks Guys.



Yes, you can buy loctite at any lowes or home depot.


----------



## franSC

*Some Loctite Info*

I looked into the possiblity of using Loctite to stop the blade from coming loose. Loctite firms up in 5-20 minutes. It cures completely in 24 hours.
I believe the applications of Loctite are for assemblies that may someday need to be opened again -- not applicable for securing a blade that could be changed many times per day, depending on your task.

I kept thinking about the comments of several forum members:
1) They said "sure the blade came loose the first time I used it. However, after I tightened it there was no problem". 
2) "Let the tool do the work". Don't force the blade into the wood.

I guess I am just too cautious when I tighten threads. I went ahead and really tightened it hard. I cut a square hole by plunge cutting into 3/4 inch oak. It stayed together. After that I cut off the ends of fir subfloor boards. Worked great. 

Bottom Line: I owe Rockwell an apology. If you get the blade good and tight, it stays together.


----------



## PaliBob

Thanks Fran for Posting your outcome.
A lot of folks were hoping for a resolution.
.


----------



## TrafficCopSmith

whmitty said:


> Although I use the Fein I agree with you regarding the SoniCrafter bang/buck factor. It seems to be the only other oscillating tool that has the same amp/wattage rating (~2 amps or 250 watts) as the Fein. If you can live with the hex wrench/heat/occasional blade loosening issues then it is a great deal. Truth be told, my experience with continued blade loosening while using the SoniCrafter was likely due to over aggressive use of the tool. After heavy use of the Fein MultiMaster I learned that it's best to let it do the work rather than muscling it around.


I've used mine a bunch of times and still haven't seen the blade loosening. Maybe I'm one of the lucky ones!


----------



## mveach

*tighten that sucker down*



TrafficCopSmith said:


> I've used mine a bunch of times and still haven't seen the blade loosening. Maybe I'm one of the lucky ones!


It is made from good hardened steel. it will take it. I believe the heat doesn't come from the motor so much as from the friction on the blades being transfered 
through the metal gear housing to the tool. I am using mine during a floor to sealing kitchen remodel and am very pleased with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitefire

I am a professional handyman and I own the Sonicrafter. My partner owns the Fein. The only big difference between the 2 is the Fein has a better blade attachment system. The Sonicrafter has a hex head bolt and washer which is a little slow when changing blades, but not that big a deaL The Dremel is clearly a lighter duty tool and not recommended for contractor use, but should be fine for DIY projects at home. For my money the Sonicrafter is a better deal than the Fein. Lowes now carries the Sonicrafter and extra blades so it's very easy to get replacements now. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrgins

I purchased a dremel at a discount, burned out the motor, sent it back, got a new one in return (to their credit), while it was being fixed, bought a sonicrafter, never looked back!
I've tried a friend's Fein but am turned off by the price


----------



## Thurman

FWIW department: I recently had a use for the sanding pad for my Dremel MultiMaster tool. It lasted exactly three sanding sheet peices before the rubber part of the sanding pad started to come apart. So, I hit the local Blue store to buy a new one--NOT. The do not sell these, the Blue stores do not even have them in their computers as a part. Of course I go across the street to the Orange store and get the same story. I contact Dremel, only to find out that Bosch owns Dremel. I contact Bosch and get a nice reply to my e-mail stating that is this a "light duty" sanding pad and that I probably was putting too much pressure on it. Probably? Most likely was, but certainly was not digging in. Bosch/Dremel supplied me the part number for either store to order replacement sanding pad(s). I go to order at the Blue store and they are $12+ there, I go to check at the Orange store and they are $4.56 each there. What gives? I did order from the Orange store, then take the sales receipt over to the Blue store and show them. They make a phone call and tell me they can order them and meet the Orange stores pricing. So, I order two more. Now I will have four replacement pads for the first quoted price of the two at the Blue store. The Blue store's tool world sales person tells me that he had one person, who owns a tile store, come in wanting to buy ten (10) of these. So why don't they stock them? Also: I have not had the screw in my Dremel tool come loose--yet.


----------



## AClogston

Any opinions of the Bosch Multi-X?


----------

